# Zechariah 6, 14, and



## ReformedWretch (Dec 5, 2004)

Thoughts on this passage? What it is refering to?

Zechariah 6

12And say to him, 'Thus says the LORD of hosts, "Behold, the man whose name is the Branch: for he shall branch out from his place, and he shall build the temple of the LORD. 13It is he who shall build the temple of the LORD and shall bear royal honor, and shall sit and rule on his throne. And there shall be a priest on his throne, and the counsel of peace shall be between them both."' 14And the crown shall be in the temple of the LORD as a reminder to Helem,[1] Tobijah, Jedaiah, and Hen the son of Zephaniah.
15"And those who are far off shall come and help to build the temple of the LORD. And you shall know that the LORD of hosts has sent me to you. And this shall come to pass, if you will diligently obey the voice of the LORD your God."

Zechariah 14

16Then everyone who survives of all the nations that have come against Jerusalem shall go up year after year to worship the King, the LORD of hosts, and to keep the Feast of Booths. 17And if any of the families of the earth do not go up to Jerusalem to worship the King, the LORD of hosts, there will be no rain on them. 18And if the family of Egypt does not go up and present themselves, then on them there shall be no rain;[1] there shall be the plague with which the LORD afflicts the nations that do not go up to keep the Feast of Booths. 19This shall be the punishment to Egypt and the punishment to all the nations that do not go up to keep the Feast of Booths.
20And on that day there shall be inscribed on the bells of the horses, "Holy to the LORD." And the pots in the house of the LORD shall be as the bowls before the altar.

Finally all of Ezek.40-47?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, this is a big subject - space doesn't permit a complete analysis but the night visions of Zech. assures God will continue His covenant with Israel. Messianic hope is rekindled by the ordination of Joshua as priest and Zerubbabel as govenor. Though these are historical events - Joshua is a "type of Christ" and and the imagry of the vision points to Christs' crown rights as God's covenant keeper - His Kingly-Priestly office and the ultimate establishment of the true Kingdom of God (Zech. 14; Ez. 40-47.) 

This read of apocalyptic literature is called Biblical Historical - based upon Paul's "two-age" model of eschatology. 

Apocalyptic literature is highly symbolic and uses a "both, and" approach to prophecy - not an "either, or." Meaning the OT visions had two-fold fulfillments. While Joshua is ordained, future fulfillment of Christ's Kingly/Priestly office and final Return is foretold. BTW, Revelation is a recap of the OT/NT and emphasizes the reality of Christ establishing His Kingdom.

See the link to Meredith Kline's essay:

http://www.kerux.com/documents/keruxv12n3a1.asp 

Some good sources on this very lengthy subject include: Geerdos Vos "Paul's Eschatology"; Meredith Kline "Glory in our Midst" "Kingdom Prologue"; related authors Edmond Clowney; Herman Ridderbos; Kim Riddlebarger: GK Beale.

Bottom line, as with all Scripture, read through the *entire* book of Zechariah without stopping to get a clearer picture - same with Ezekiel.

The theme of the entire Bible is God's Kingdom and how He redeems His people.

If you're new to "Redemptive Historical" eschatology - I'd be happy to direct you to more leads about it. Meredith Kline and Vos are seriously difficult reads - though satisfying once the concepts are understood. There are easier - beginning studies to refer to if you want to. Jesus and Paul for example. Begin by noticing their language each time they explain the "Kingdom" or refer to "this present evil age" "the age to come." This is the best place to start, I think.

I'm currently studying this stuff - and am pretty dense remembering everything. It helps me remember to re-explain things though. (Bear with me...)


----------



## tdowns (Dec 6, 2004)

*Good notes*

here and the other post that flows through time eternal (seemingly)

Still learning and growing thanks to this site....Thanks Paul.

TDREVOLVER


----------

